# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  CycloneBox Reloaded Launched and new Installer v1.20

## mohamed73

*Cyclone Box Reloaded* *Some More Basic Information :* *- USB Bus powered only, 5V @ 500mA (2.5W)
- USB 1.0, 1.1, 2.0 and 3.0 Compatible
- Supported Operating Systems: All NT based Windows OS (including x86  and x64 platforms - drivers signed for 64bit) - this includes Windows  NT, Windows Xp, Windows Vista, Windows 7, and upcoming 
ones
- Lightweight construction
- Smartcard Connector
- Nokia Flashbus / FBUS RJ48 connector with TX and RX signalling LED.  Pinout is UFS/JAF compatible (no need adapters anymore, plug it  straight).
- Based on well-tested AVR32 technology in Cyclone Classic, powered by 66MHz 32bit RISC cpu
- Built-in VPP generator for old NOR based phones
- USB signalling led (USB transaction signalling)
- VBAT singalling led (power-up status of Flashbus port)
- Works also as USB dongle for USB-only operations, if USB connectivity with Nokia phones is needed
- Operates 100% standalone (after initial registration)* 
--------------------------------  *New CycloneBox Installer v1.20 (03.05.2012)*  *Things which introduced in new Version** 
- New Faster and reliable Hw introduced (Cyclone Box Reloaded)
- New Loaders v11.50.00 added
- FastMM v4.99 Introduced
- MEP-40488-004 added
- Xgold113 (Dual-sim) RPL write support added- Project completly  refactorized from scratch. Compiler changed from obsolete Delphi7 to  Delphi2007. Just because of this, lots of stability and   speed  improvment gained.
- "News" added in main window
- "New Super Easy Downgrade" BB5 method added  (Backup,flash,downgrade,restore rpl all just in one click)Tick in  before-flash tasks 
- Added Windows 7 interactive progressbar when minimized to tray. When  software is minimized, you will notice status of current job: green  progressbar - working, red progressbar - error, yellow-paused, etc
- Boot recovery added for all boxes during box wizard
- Added COD->NCK verification upon data generation
- After COD->NCK calculation, NCK codes are automatically stored inside COD file
- New Paths is now addded to default Flash Path Search table (C:\Users\xxxx\AppData... etc)
- Box wizard Added; this is all-in-one tool which will: repair, upgrade,  activate, register, bootloader recovery, smartcard refill, bootloader  upgrade, etc your box. Just one click.*   *Improvements*  *
- No need anymore to tick "Old USB flashing method" manually, it's detected automatically
- When Windows 7 is detected, software is not hidden to tray
- Bootloader reverted to v2.13 (temporary solution, v3.01 will get back soon)
- Automatic smartcard refill when empty addded
- Software is redesigned now. To gain full funcionality YOU DON'T NEED  run as "Admin". This means you can be ensured about our software quality  and security - no hidden trojans (as happened before with other  products).
- Splash updated
- Box Registration module removed (box wizard introduced)
- Box Maintenance module removed (box wizard introduced)
- Card Maintenance module removed (box wizard introduced)
- The paths is now updated on each sw startup
- Only one copy of Cyclone Box application can be launched now, this improves stability
- "cyclonebox.dll not found" message when no drivers installed changed  to suitable message box asking to connect your box first time and  install drivers
- Skin Stack Updated to v7.62*   *Bug Fixes* *
- Windows7 Permission issues fixed (needed "Run as admin" to work properly with autoupdate)
- Fixed Windows7 Save Paths/Settings problem
- BB5 loader problems when skin enbled (ROM refused...etc)
- Access violation on exit fixed
- CBUS Lost Handle Fixed
- "cyclonebox.dll not found" message when no drivers installed changed  to suitable message box asking to connect your box first time and  install drivers
- libeay/ssleay libraries updated to latest one, much more fast and stable
- NCK Code Sending fixed for SIMLOC30 phones (0x01 error)
- Fixed tray issues
- Autoupdate code is now checking for installed installer, if obsolete then asks for download latest version
- Improved RPL backup in USB mode (Custom Loader didn't reset phone to  FlashMode, and some backups did contain Superdongle/Simlock data only)
- XGold/Blackberry Service "Credits" renamed to "Counter" (because it is  a counter, not real fee-credits), as it puts too much confusion
- "security problem #1" solved on those who copied cyclonebox.dll before
- Fixed interrupted auto-update problems (after restart - this is not valid Win32 application)
- Minor changes and bugfixes*  _Important Notes_  *1. If you are using old (Classic) Cyclone Box and having old Card serial number (2009,2010) and after latest
bootloader upgrade, your box can't enter into bootloader mode, your box  boot need Recovery. This will be proceeded AUTOMATICALLY, just use Box  Wizard. 2. Box Maintenance, Box Registration, Card Maintenance are removed from this release 3. Your box having 3 update credits from now 4. Box Firmware v02.01 is required, so this update could be operational 5.  Use "Box Wizard". This is one-click tool for box repair (boot  recovery), upgrade, activation, registration, smartcard  upgrade/initialization, and so on. 6. If  you are using Windows 7, autoupdate in old version may fail (fixed  already). In case download installer directly, or run SW with Admin  privileges. 7. ALWAYS fresh installer you could find at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 8.  Autoupdate after updating EXE should ask you for downloading and  installing latest installer. If something will fail during Autoupdate  process, just look at 7 and download Installer manually.*   * CycloneBox Classic and Reloaded Official Website*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Cyclone Team Official Facebook page* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Best Regards
 CycloneBox Team*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

